# RecipeDB - New Age Aussie Wheat Ale



## Tony

New Age Aussie Wheat Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               13 Votes        Brewer's Notes I made this beer to expand on my love of the aussie beer. Not the mega swill crap, but the micro brewed beers that are different to anything else from around the globe. I wanted a dry smooth, spicy ale with a plesant hop character that was not in your face, but made you go....Mmmmm.This beer is fantastic. Came out better than i expected. Its smooth, dry, refreshing and hoppy but creamy..... almost fluffy at the same time.It is way to easy to drink. One of the best beers i have brewed!1.050, 33.5 IBU 8ish EBC.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg BB Wheat Malt    4 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.4 kg JWM Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 45mins)    40 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 45mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     100 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 38.1 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## churchy

Sounds nice, I might have to brew this one for Christmas day.


Andrew


----------



## Tony

I highly recomend this beer!

I have posted a lot of recipes that are good but this is a simple but wonderful beer.

The B SAAZ and Hallertau aroma flowers work sooooooooooooooo well together. An awsome combo!

The beer is light and refreshing but has enough character that you can siff it and enjoy drinking it. and its smooth! the hop flowers always seem to give the beer a silky feel in the mouth.

Ballance is awsome!

Oh..... i Used US-05.


----------



## buttersd70

mm, seems like an interesting recipe Tony. Mash schedule?


----------



## Tony

simple 10 min 52 deg protein and infuse up to 65 for an hour and mash out.


----------



## buttersd70

Bewdiful. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko

OK, 

Can't see much wrong with it!

I am going in! Next recipe.... Will do half batch and report back!

Thanx Tony!

EDIT: WHAT YEAST??


----------



## buttersd70

Cocko said:


> OK,
> 
> Can't see much wrong with it!
> 
> I am going in! Next recipe.... Will do half batch and report back!
> 
> Thanx Tony!
> 
> EDIT: WHAT YEAST??



OPEN YOUR EYES, MAN!!

:lol:  



Tony said:


> Oh..... i Used US-05.


----------



## acoulson

Looks like a tasty brew. 
I'm setting up a all grain system here and will try this for my first batch. 

It's summer here in Japan so it looks refreshing!

I've set up a separate mash and lauter tun system and want to know what you guys think is a good liquor to grist ratio for this mash? I'll sparge 
the remainder of the water and/or make it up in the whirlpool. 
Thanks, 
Adam


----------



## Cocko

buttersd70 said:


> OPEN YOUR EYES, MAN!!
> 
> :lol:



Don't have too - you can't make me!!  

Ok ok.... 

Anyway, Tony, WHAT YEAST?!?


----------



## Tony

US-05 mate. check post No. 3 

1272 was the prefered yeast but it didnt start in time so i tiped in the dry US-05 which is a yeast i really enjoy anyway.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto

Who was the bastard who gave it 1 out of 5 stars?


----------



## dj1984

lol i was the second one... whoops went too look and clicked on the star and it said i have voted.

Edit: how do i change it???


----------



## drsmurto

You can change your vote at any time...


----------



## Tony

:lol: i just put the recipe up last night and it has 3 votes and 2 stars.

not bad so far 

I dont give a rats for the star ratings........... its a good beer!

I have brewed hundreds of AG beers and the combo of the B Saaz and hallertau aroma is just breathtaking.

If you have made my LCBA clone, this has abouot the same level of hoppiness to it...... just different hops.

THis keg is not going to last long.

cheers


----------



## Tony

DrSmurto said:


> Who was the bastard who gave it 1 out of 5 stars?



 i can think of a few that would!


----------



## drsmurto

I'm not a fan of wheats so i didnt actually pay much attention to the recipe.  (its the wheat yeasts that dont do it for me)

Now that you have compared it to your LCBA recipe i went back and read it and am interested. 

To me it looks like a wheaty APA/NZPA. How could it be bad? :super: 

Need to grab some B Saaz for the AMB single hop challenge so this looks like a good use of the remaining B Saaz.


----------



## buttersd70

hmmm.......not to "style"(we all know how I love my styles h34r: ), but what would Ardennes bring to the party?


----------



## drsmurto

buttersd70 said:


> hmmm.......not to "style"(we all know how I love my styles h34r: ), but what would Ardennes bring to the party?



Butters brewing a wheat beer, with kiwi hops and a belgian yeast  

The world will end as we know it :lol:


----------



## dj1984

Smurto try my kolsch from the swap only hop used was B Saaz not alot of hop flavour tho.

Edit: Sorry about the rating there Tony i chucked a few extra stars up there cause i dont know how too get rid of them.:unsure:


----------



## Frank

What's the clarity like Tony? Does it still have the hazy wheat appearance, or did the US05 drop the beer out clear?


----------



## breadenhound

Yes, a good question Boston - would love to know!


----------



## Tony

I snap chilled it to 4 deg and ran throuh my filter.

clear enough?


----------



## Tony

to add the the above post.

A wheat beer should be clear! Its cloudy from the yeast mixed in.

I have never had haze from wheat. I make 70% wheat beers and they end up bright clear.......... as they should.

this one was no different


----------



## buttersd70

That's _puuuurdy_. :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

I love that glass.

I got it from Belgium off evilbay.

My surname is Moy!

love it!


----------



## Frank

Tony said:


> I snap chilled it to 4 deg and ran throuh my filter.
> 
> clear enough?



Looks fantastic. Another great recipe added to the dB, will be on my short list to brew for summer.
Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

anyone knocked one of these out yet?

I would be interested to know how it went.

cheers


----------



## chappo1970

Yeah T I have but it's still in the fermenter. I should be kegging it last next week (fingers crossed). I tastes sensational BTW but the verdict will have to wait till she's in the keg and carbed up.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## churchy

Tony mine is in the keg, should have a glass by Sunday.I didn't run mine through the filter,I just used gelatine for this one.I didn't know wheat beers were suposed to be filtered but I will next time.




Andrew


----------



## buttersd70

churchy said:


> Tony mine is in the keg, should have a glass by Sunday.I didn't run mine through the filter,I just used gelatine for this one.I didn't know wheat beers were suposed to be filtered but I will next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew



Andrew
I think you might have misread tonys intent....when he said wheats should be clear, he (at least I interpreted it this way) meant haze free. They can be served cloudy, but that is from the yeast being deliverately in suspension....the beer itself,_ if left to settle_, should be able to drop bright without _haze_. In this case though, it would be better to drop the yeast out as well, because it is us05, so it's lacking the character that a wheat yeast brings to the party.

(at least that's my interpretation of Tonys intent...correct me if I'm misinterpreting you, big T  )


----------



## Tony

Exactamundo!


----------



## churchy

I took a picture last night.Tastes nice but was flat,I'll leave it for another week for it to settle down.Yeah I miss read the post from Tony I'll put my glasses on next time.lol


----------



## buttersd70

churchy said:


> I took a picture last night.Tastes nice but was flat_,I'll leave it for another week for it to settle down_.Yeah I miss read the post from Tony I'll put my glasses on next time.lol



Patience can be a virtue....by that time, not only will the carb be up, but it should have dropped crystal clear as well.

like your font by the way...shiny shiny.


----------



## Tony

any verdicts yet folks?


----------



## chappo1970

It's a cracker Tony. :beerbang: 

Not completely what I was expecting from a wheatie, I think the S05 strips a fair bit out of it but all the same a thoroughly enjoyable drop. B Sazz really shone thru and it's quite a light dry quaffable session beer. Once again I've become a fan of one of your recipe Tony. I cc and filtered it as well if I ever remember I will take a photo tonight for ya it's bringt as bright can be.

Chappo


----------



## TidalPete

Must have missed this interesting thread somehow Tony but will make amends by having a go at this ASAP. Looks really nice although I am too mean to get a filter.
More money for Ross as I need flowers not pellets to make this one just that little better than my usual. Hope he appreciates my contributions to his US trip? :lol: 

TP


----------



## Tony

Glad it came up trumps Chappo.

Its not going to have the flavours or texture of a traditional wheat beer. All that character comes from the yeast.

This is made with a clean yeast to bring out different flavours. Thats why its a "New Age Aussie Wheat"  

This beer was ment to showcase the crisp dry quenching finnish you get from wheat malt and i think this also helps the hops to shine a bit more.

My keg is almost dry and i will mourn the last glass i can tell ya!

cheers


----------



## Katherine

I HATE! wheat beer but this looks like a beer I could like.


----------



## chappo1970

Tony said:


> Glad it came up trumps Chappo.
> 
> Its not going to have the flavours or texture of a traditional wheat beer. All that character comes from the yeast.
> 
> This is made with a clean yeast to bring out different flavours. Thats why its a "New Age Aussie Wheat"
> 
> This beer was ment to showcase the crisp dry quenching finnish you get from wheat malt and i think this also helps the hops to shine a bit more.
> 
> My keg is almost dry and i will mourn the last glass i can tell ya!
> 
> cheers


Couldn't have said it better myself Tony. Yes I guess my brain was expecting wheat beer but it ain't. I was expecting more bready malty flavours but neither that. Certainly does make the hops shine.



Katie said:


> I HATE! wheat beer but this looks like a beer I could like.




Katie you'll love this one if your a Critters fan.


----------



## Wisey

Damn, The 7am drool has hit me again......

I'll be thinking about making this all day at work


----------



## A3k

Hi guys,
I made this beer yesterday. Well close enough to it. The main differences are the hops. I used Hallertau Tradition as i had it, then chucked in some simcoe for bittering and a little tettnang as i ran out of Saaz B and Hallertau Tradition.
Come to think of it, it's not that similar...
Pitched this morning.
I'm very keen to see how this one turns out.


Amount Item
2.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Barret Burston) 

12.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (45 min)
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (45 min)
12.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [5.70 %] (15 min)
16.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (15 min)
6.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (15 min)
20.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [5.70 %] (0 min)
20.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (0 min)

2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min)
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min)

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)

Cheers
Al


----------



## C_west

Brewed this one up today, the combination of the B Saaz and Hallertau in the boil smelt very promising!

Currently no-chilling in the cube and I'm tossing up between the US05 yeast I have on standby or popping down the bottle-o and grabing a long neck of Coopers Pale and using the free yeast that comes with that. I have had a slight bready background flavour with the Coopers yeast before and it might be a nice addition to this brew.

Either way I'm sure it will be a nice keg filler for the last month of summer ahead of us


----------



## A3k

I'm planning on doing an alt next week, so reckon i'll use 1007 in this first and use the yeast cake for the Alt.

anyone going to suggest otherwise?

PS: the one i tried to make a few posts above got infected and tipped.


----------



## punkin

A3k said:


> I'm planning on doing an alt next week, so reckon i'll use 1007 in this first and use the yeast cake for the Alt.
> 
> anyone going to suggest otherwise?
> 
> PS: the one i tried to make a few posts above got infected and tipped.




Doing this beer tommorow. I have a pack of 3068, should i smack it today or pitch us-05?

Don't want to waste the liquid yeast if it's not to style, but i can't find the recipe i bought the yeast for....


----------



## bullsneck

About to crush the grain on this one. I'm going to use Pilsner malt (got loads of it) in place of Golden Promise.

Hope it makes a tasty beer!


----------



## Bribie G

I hadn't seen this thread before, until it got grave-dug  and fail to see how it's Aussie, apart from being brewed here. 

If you want a really nice True All-Aussie wheat, try a bog standard Coopers Sparkling clone, but use 50% Wheat plus all the usual suspects (Ale malt, POR, recultured Coopers)
The wheat just seems to lift it to a new level. 

As posted elsewhere:








Edit: came second in a mincomp last week, last bottle


----------



## Tony

Bribie G said:


> and fail to see how it's Aussie, apart from being brewed here.



Pick fucken pick <_<


----------



## jkmeldrum

Hey Tony
I mash in a cooler so don't do step mashes. I'm going to give this recipe a try shortly. What does the protein rest in this recipe do? Do you think it will make much difference if I just do a single infusion?
Cheers
Molly


----------



## Tony

The protein rest does lots of little things, but is not an essential step. Its just good to do if you can.

Single infusion will be fine.

cheers


----------



## jkmeldrum

Tony said:


> The protein rest does lots of little things, but is not an essential step. Its just good to do if you can.
> 
> Single infusion will be fine.
> 
> cheers


Thanks Tony

I'll give it a try in the next few weeks.

Cheers

Molly


----------



## Morebeer4me

Tony this is going to be my next brew, i use US05 alot and thought i might like a change of yeast, do you think S33 Safale would work for this brew

Cheers
Rob


----------

